# G11 - Remote parking (5DV) - retrofit via coding



## bp730d (Dec 31, 2015)

Is it possible? I have a 2015 730d with all the options (3AG, 322, 3DS, 5DL, 5DP) that are prerequisite for the remote parking. Anyone has already experience how this can be added via coding?


----------



## bp730d (Dec 31, 2015)

Just to give an update regarding this topic: I added the code "5DV" to the FA list. Afterwards, I coded the BDC_BODY2 ECU. ~20 parameters were changed. However, after the coding the comfort access did not work anymore and the car could not recognize the remote control anymore. So it seems it's not an option that can be enabled via coding and maybe different ECUs (e.g. CAS) are needed.

(I reverted the settings and everything was fine again)


----------



## God-Follower (Oct 3, 2014)

You should also code the SAS, TRSVC, DSC, PMA, KAFAS, CAS, and the lane change warning sensors(can't recall abbreviation off the top of my head, should be front and rear Master sensors) with the new VO.

I have not tested it, but logically all of these modules are involved in the remote Park and may need the VO changes applied.

Also, maybe try finding a recent version of ISTA/P that works. VO coding is automated in it, will code any needed modules.


----------



## berserk99 (Jul 8, 2015)

God-Follower said:


> You should also code the SAS, TRSVC, DSC, PMA, KAFAS, CAS, and the lane change warning sensors(can't recall abbreviation off the top of my head, should be front and rear Master sensors) with the new VO.
> 
> I have not tested it, but logically all of these modules are involved in the remote Park and may need the VO changes applied.
> 
> Also, maybe try finding a recent version of ISTA/P that works. VO coding is automated in it, will code any needed modules.


Does it work? ^^


----------



## bp730d (Dec 31, 2015)

To give an update about this topic. As suspected a new BDC (Body Domain Controller) is needed in order to make the remote parking working. Additionally, also a new antenna for the comfort access is needed. So only with coding it is not possible to retrofit it. However, there are good news. BMW offers a retrofit kit (already available in online ETK) for the remote parking which should cost ~1'000 USD.


----------

